# Colour Car On Black&white Background



## clarkie34

Hi just like to post a photo of my car on a black&white background,has anyone else done this.










Used photoshop to turn the background black&white


----------



## NKS

Looks Great!

Can you let me know how you did it please? Specifically what buttons you pressed :lol:

Just got Photoshop a few days ago and playing around with it, thanks.


----------



## alanjo99

Missed a bit in the clouds !

Does look sweet! - its years since I've used photoshop !
Thinks its time i got back into it !

How do you do what youve done ? is it straight forward (ish) ?


----------



## alanjo99

Blimey - how many photoshop programs !

CS3 
CS3 Extended
Lightroom
Elements
Elements & Elements
Album 

Which one for 'messing about' / mod'ing photos like this ?


----------



## NKS

I have CS3 Extended but don't know how to use it yet :lol:


----------



## clarkie34

Photoshop CS,

Its quite easy pick a tool either magig wand,sqaure or that loop thingy.Go round what you want to turn black&white then click image on top bar,adjustments,desaturate.There done the part you clicked or looped of should be black&white.

If all that makes any sense.


----------



## Paulm31

this is a friends car he done before selling it


----------



## alanjo99

clarkie34 said:


> Photoshop CS,
> 
> Its quite easy pick a tool either magig wand,sqaure or that loop thingy.Go round what you want to turn black&white then click image on top bar,adjustments,desaturate.There done the part you clicked or looped of should be black&white.
> 
> If all that makes any sense.


Sure does - its all coming back to me now - it must be 13 - 14 years ago since I used it - and looks like its come along way since !


----------



## alanjo99

Paulm31 said:


> this is a friends car he done before selling it


Oooops , looks like you went through to the primer on the bonnet !:buffer:

:lol:


----------



## clarkie34

:lol:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alanjo99

£500 for photoshop ?

Is that right ??

Blimey !!


----------



## NKS

clarkie34 said:


> Photoshop CS,
> 
> Its quite easy pick a tool either magig wand,sqaure or that loop thingy.Go round what you want to turn black&white then click image on top bar,adjustments,desaturate.There done the part you clicked or looped of should be black&white.
> 
> If all that makes any sense.


Cheers Fella :thumb:

Here's my quick go! - after reading your notes (sorry if I am intruding in your post showing mine - if so let me know and I will remove it)


----------



## NKS

Hmmm maybe I should darken the black a bit more


----------



## Solaar

You could also desaturate the whole image and then use the history brush to turn the desired object back to it's original colour, this is how I do it.


----------



## clarkie34

Is that a quicker way of doing it.


----------



## clarkie34

alanjo99 said:


> £500 for photoshop ?
> 
> Is that right ??
> 
> Blimey !!


Yes it is.Downloaded it on EMule for foookall.


----------



## NKS

Solaar said:


> You could also desaturate the whole image and then use the history brush to turn the desired object back to it's original colour, this is how I do it.


Hmm will have another play using this method now, cheers.


----------



## Solaar

Guide here if you want to try it the way I do it.

http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/mono-with-a-dash-of-colour-photoshop-cs2-tutorial/


----------



## Buzzsaw

You can get some nice results using colour replacement and gradients










Or blur and smudge

Original










After


----------



## NKS

Buzzsaw those look awesome - Will try that as well now cheers!


----------



## alanjo99

Ells Bells :doublesho - thinks me needs some practice !!


----------



## mouthyman

heres one of mine


----------



## NKS

After Buzzsaw's tip I created this....










Amazing what Photoshop can do! - thanks Buzzsaw


----------



## alanjo99

OMG - guys !!! :doublesho 

Now waiting for my copy of photoshop to be delivered !! 

67% Complete ......
68% Complete ......
:thumb:


----------



## Paulm31

man, i tell thee. one day i will actually load up CS3 and do something with it. im completely clueless on it all! :lol:

oh, and the bonnet on the eg civic is a CF one, no primer on there


----------



## clarkie34

NKS said:


> After Buzzsaw's tip I created this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing what Photoshop can do! - thanks Buzzsaw


How do you do the blurred background.Not sure on that one


----------



## alanjo99

100% Complete ....

The Program has arrived !! :thumb: 

Let the games commence !

Must admit the blury background thing is pretty cool !


----------



## NKS

Well the way I did it (probably the long way). On the left had side of CS3 you have different tools one of them is a blur tool just select a big brush and blur away then a smaller one for the tight areas. HTH


----------



## Naddy37

Some great photos. Anyone tried the technique where it looks like a model? It's called something, just can't remember what...


----------



## NKS

neilos said:


> Some great photos. Anyone tried the technique where it looks like a model? It's called something, just can't remember what...


what sort of effect does it have?


----------



## Naddy37

NKS said:


> what sort of effect does it have?


It's called 'Tilt Shift'

Take a lookie at some examples here:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Kev_mk3

NKS said:


> Well the way I did it (probably the long way). On the left had side of CS3 you have different tools one of them is a blur tool just select a big brush and blur away then a smaller one for the tight areas. HTH


OR

Cut the car with the point to point box and cut it to another layer then blur the background only so the car will be fine and house is blured (its ok im learning VERY VERY slowly how to use it)


----------



## TwinSport

I love those pictures!!


----------



## mouthyman

nice pic twinsport, i like how the reflection is also in red and little highlights like the background lights, bus stops etc.


----------



## Fast Jan

Wow all of those pics are fantastic, but the bad thing is I have to go and try this as well now. 

aaargghh I hate not having enough hours in the day for everything I want to do!!


----------



## clarkie34

This my atempt at blur.


----------



## Kev_mk3

i hate you all i know what im going to be doing tonight now :lol:


----------



## NKS

clarkie34 said:


> This my atempt at blur.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy when you know how isn't it
Click to expand...


----------



## NKS

Kev_mk3 said:


> i hate you all i know what im going to be doing tonight now :lol:


Not much work has happened today for me either :lol:


----------



## clarkie34

I think ive started something here.


----------



## Wozza

I will give the background blur a go, but have you tried to do a OOB (Out Of Bounds) picture ?


----------



## NKS

Damn you Wozza - looks like a wasted afternoon for me then.

How did ya do that then?


----------



## Wozza

NKS, you have a PM.


----------



## mouthyman

can i have a pm aswell please wozza


----------



## Maxtor

You can do it to all kinds of photos, Here is one of mine from a while ago.


----------



## mouthyman

found another one i did a while ago


----------



## Kev_mk3

NKS said:


> Not much work has happened today for me either :lol:


Good job I don't have it at work but least I can try to teach myself tonight


----------



## alanjo99

oh FFS - looks like i'm going to be up all night !

Think we need to organise a photoshop meet !


----------



## Fast Jan

Damn you I've only just joined and already I've found another way to waste my working hours!

Here's my first attempt. It needs a bit more practice and patience around the edges I think...


----------



## Solaar

Fast Jan said:


> Damn you I've only just joined and already I've found another way to waste my working hours!
> 
> Here's my first attempt. It needs a bit more practice and patience around the edges I think...


Good first attempt :thumb:

I find using the history brush method that zooming in and then making the brush size smaller makes doing the edges fairly easy. Key is to do smaller sections as if you make a mistake you can just undo and try again.


----------



## Kev_mk3

alanjo99 said:


> oh FFS - looks like i'm going to be up all night !
> 
> Think we need to organise a photoshop meet !


I know mate - I only learnt a few bits on another program as ive done a few free classes at the local school


----------



## Fast Jan

Solaar said:


> Good first attempt :thumb:
> 
> I find using the history brush method that zooming in and then making the brush size smaller makes doing the edges fairly easy. Key is to do smaller sections as if you make a mistake you can just undo and try again.


Thanks 

I can't find the history brush on mine... I'm using Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo x2


----------



## RP Stevie

mouthyman said:


> found another one i did a while ago


Love this pic, especially the red in the cones.

Most give this a go!


----------



## darbyweb

Couple of my attempts

MKIV Supra done about 4 years ago










and GT4 this year still cutting and blurring using the same technique...










Dean.


----------



## Solaar

I did these two today whilst playing around





Pics working now


----------



## ukimportz

just got cs3 and knocked up this quickly

how do you adjust the blur tool


----------



## RP Stevie

My attempt:


----------



## Fast Jan

Those pics are all great :thumb:

Heres another I knocked up last night, still needs some work on it but I'm loving the effect of the B&W& Colour :










I've got me CS3 now though so will have a proper play with it over the weekend


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Is there a cheap/free way to get photoshop?


----------



## Solaar

CupraRcleanR said:


> Is there a cheap/free way to get photoshop?


Not legally...

May be worth checking out Ebay to see what is on there.


----------



## Kev_mk3

couldnt figure out how to do the black/white with the car coloured last night


----------



## tmclssns

@Kev_mk3

It's quite "easy". Of course that's easy talk if you work with photoshop every day  Open your photograph and duplicate the background layer. (CTRL + J - this duplicates the background). Automatically the new created layer is selected (normally Layer 1) now press CTRL + SHIFT + U to saturate it to black/white.

You see you now have two layers of the same photograph, one black and white (Layer 1) and one underneath which is your Background (the original photograph). Take the Eraser tool (or press e) and just remove elements from Layer 1 (black and white layer). The things you erase here, will come out as colour from the Background layer.


----------



## TwinSport

Wow, a lot of nice pics up here.
I really love this one:









And here's another one from me.


----------



## Pandy

The way i would do it is to duplicate the background layer then select the magnetic lasso tool and select all the way around the car (the bits you want to keep coloured. Right click once you have selected it all and it is surrounded but a line like this - - - - - - - - - round the edge, and click Copy to New Layer, then select the duplicate background layer and press Ctrl+Shift+U to desaturate the background 

Can walk through most things on msn if you need anymore help


----------



## Yorkie_Jimbo

*My Attempts*

I've not really played around with photos before, but having seen this thread I decided to download the trial version of Paint Shop Pro - here are my first couple of attempts.

Colour car on B&W background









I then reset the above image to black and white - looks shiny......!!


----------



## ashg

I've done a few of these. Here's one


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thought I would have a go...

Easy when you know how!


----------



## ashg

Were you outside Homebase :lol:


----------



## glymauto

So impressed with these pictures I'm looking at doing a 10 week beginners course with the local college on photoshop. LINK

Really impressive pics guys.


----------



## ashg

glymauto said:


> So impressed with these pictures I'm looking at doing a 10 week beginners course with the local college on photoshop. LINK
> 
> Really impressive pics guys.


Thanks. I may get around to doing a course one day myself. There is loads of free info on the net about how to do stuff with PS


----------



## NickP




----------



## Bryman

NKS said:


> After Buzzsaw's tip I created this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing what Photoshop can do! - thanks Buzzsaw


looks fake, (liek a toy car i mean) clever though


----------



## 306chris

Here's one I did ages ago


----------



## monty537

had a go my self


----------



## bambam10125

heres my first attempt


----------



## Christian6984

My go


----------



## MARKETMAN

here is a quick one of Aston Martin at Autosport 2008


----------



## mouthyman

some great pics there


----------



## Fast Jan

bambam10125 said:


> heres my first attempt


I love that one 

I did a similar one (except yours looks better with having exactly same cars on)


----------



## bambam10125

Fast Jan said:


> I love that one
> 
> I did a similar one (except yours looks better with having exactly same cars on)


thankyou it was at a performance ford day:driver: so was kinda easy to get the cars together

thanks for the comment:thumb:


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Ok... as my car is grey & jaffas is black I found this topic to be a bit of a challenging one 

So the colour subject is a little different










Nikki Lee with jaffas 4be


----------



## snoop69

Heres a few of my photoshop efforts


----------



## CarlYarisTS

Here is a couple of mine which the gf done(in about 20 secs!!!) she is really handy with photoshop.









Like this one just the wheel cap t sport badge and headlights coloured.


----------



## Janitor




----------



## Janitor




----------



## titchster

Yes, I know, she needs a clean. 

Oh, and that random 'Peugeot' badge has been removed.


----------



## snoop69

Did a pic of my bike too


----------



## TPR1966

Snoop is there a tutorial please for like what you have done above with the car and the bike coming out of a picture frame ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## richardi734

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161043


----------



## TPR1966

richardi734 said:


> http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161043


Excellent I thank you :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport




----------



## TPR1966

Looks super that does twinsport :thumb:


----------



## snoop69

TPR1966 said:


> Snoop is there a tutorial please for like what you have done above with the car and the bike coming out of a picture frame ?
> 
> Cheers :thumb:





richardi734 said:


> http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161043


Thanks for posting that bud - just got in from work.

I have something similar in Pdf format if anybody would like them :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966

Cheers mate, I'm sure we would all like to see them :thumb:


----------



## snoop69

TPR1966 said:


> Cheers mate, I'm sure we would all like to see them :thumb:


Click Me (right click save as 5.09mb)

Click Me 2 (right click save as 7.63mb)


----------



## TPR1966

Thanks very much Snoop :thumb: 

Taking a look now :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966

Scoop, fantastic mate, I'm going to have some fun with this if I can get my head around it :thumb: 

Thanks again mate :wave:


----------



## 94Luke

Fast Jan said:


>


The thing i love about this picture (and im not saying its bad in anyway) is that there is still colour in the background through the windscreen :lol:


----------



## Fast Jan

94Nissan said:


> The thing i love about this picture (and im not saying its bad in anyway) is that there is still colour in the background through the windscreen :lol:


:lol:

 It was my first attempt, there is also grey round the bottom of the bumper.

I did do it again a bit better after I realised but never posted the pic (until now)


----------



## KKM

picutre taken today (not by me) out at Polished Bliss open day


----------

